# Requesting extension of time from Case Officer



## phil (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all

My partner and I received a letter advising us that a Case Officer has been assigned (yay!).

However my partner will need to provide a police clearance certificate from her native country. The case officer said to give the documents within 28 calendar days.

The IMMI website says that the native country takes 30 working days to provide police clearance certs.

This is probably a stupid question, but is it OK to request the Case Officer to give an extension to that 28 day period they gave to us to provide the certificate? Does this jeopardise the application??

Please let me know... I'd appreciate any response


----------



## Deaniho (Aug 24, 2012)

If you ask for extended time they painterly ask for reference why you need such time, I recommend start getting your police check in process till they answers your request.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 18, 2012)

phil said:


> Hi all
> 
> My partner and I received a letter advising us that a Case Officer has been assigned (yay!).
> 
> ...


In my case, the pcc from msia takes forever too so what I did was to get the pcc process started and then inform the co that it'll take time. What the co will do is note the timeframe and gv the approval only after receiving the pcc even if it's more than the duration first given. Hope this helps.


----------



## phil (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys.

So really it is not that much of an issue if you request a bit more time??


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 18, 2012)

phil said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> So really it is not that much of an issue if you request a bit more time??


Not in my case so I would think the same in general too. Pcc process is not in their control hence they'll allow it even if it takes more time. Wish you all the best. More importantly do think abt the plan on settling, get a job etc once you get the nod from diac. Cheers.


----------

